# [PC-BSD] Cannot update:  virtually empty disk supposedly full?



## recondite (Apr 4, 2012)

When using the Update Manager GUI tool in PC BSD 9.0 (based on FreeBSD) I get the following message.


```
Failed to install:BugFix: Adds complete foomatic set, 8000+ new printer drivers 
Possible causes: Dropped internet connection or low disk space.
```

I don't see how it can be the internet connection because I've been able to get on the Web all day using firefox, yet I tried this upgrade several times and it failed each time.  I suppose it could be disk space but I have a 120 GB SSD drive on which I only have BSD installed.  I installed bsd about two days ago (for the first time ever) and I have created no user data on the computer yet, so I should have plenty of space.  There might be a space limit on some folder I suppose but I don't know how to check that and I can't find where the GUI Disk Utility is on this (I'm using XFCE).  

Here is what df is telling me (not sure what it all means though, it's a bit different from Linux). 


```
Filesystem         1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/label/rootfs0   2015516   428008  1426268    23%    /
devfs                      1        1        0   100%    /dev
/dev/label/var0      2063900    82704  1816084     4%    /var
/dev/label/usr0    109276676 22075588 78458956    22%    /usr
procfs                     4        4        0   100%    /proc
linprocfs                  4        4        0   100%    /compat/linux/proc
/dev/da0s2          31310928       64 31310864     0%    /mnt
```

Should I be concerned about the 100% capacity in some of the above folders?  If so, how can I rectify the problem?  Don't see why it would get so full so fast.


----------



## recondite (Apr 4, 2012)

Oops: the output from df was in nice neat columns until I posted it.  I'll try again using HTML tags for formatting. 


```
Filesystem         1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/label/rootfs0   2015516   428008  1426268    23%    /
devfs                      1        1        0   100%    /dev
/dev/label/var0      2063900    82704  1816084     4%    /var
/dev/label/usr0    109276676 22075588 78458956    22%    /usr
procfs                     4        4        0   100%    /proc
linprocfs                  4        4        0   100%    /compat/linux/proc
/dev/da0s2          31310928       64 31310864     0%    /mnt
```


----------



## dave (Apr 4, 2012)

Ask this in the PC-BSD forum.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2012)

recondite said:
			
		

> When using the Update Manager GUI tool in PC BSD 9.0


[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## recondite (Apr 4, 2012)

<<
Please format your posts! 
>> 

I would have if I knew how.


----------



## fonz (Apr 4, 2012)

recondite said:
			
		

> <<
> Please format your posts!
> >>
> 
> I would have if I knew how.


http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816

There are a couple of other sticky threads in the General forum that you're supposed to have read before posting, as indicated in the e-mail you received when you signed up.

Fonz


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2012)

This error is strictly applicable to PC-BSD (FreeBSD has no 'Update Manager GUI'), so ask this on their forum.


----------

